# Kimo Leopoldo -- vs -- Bas Rutten



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

WFA July 22/2006


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

this seems like a good match ill pick kimo here


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

UFCFAN33 said:


> this seems like a good match ill pick kimo here


Are you sure about that because I am betting 400 on Bas to kick Kimo and stop the fight by TKO or submission in the first round. Trust me, Kimo even lost to Shamrock who was and still is on a cold streak and Bas hasn't lost since 1994. Bas Rutten is the man in this fight that will win. Can't wait.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

The only reason to pick kimo is cause he's 4 to 1. That's it. He has a chance although it's slight.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

is kimo a 4-1 favourite or a 4-1 underdog.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> is kimo a 4-1 favourite or a 4-1 underdog.


I think a 4 to 1 underdog I think because beside Ruttens name it says an "F" symbol at the 1/1 odd.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

then these guys are a bunch of retards, bas is gonna KO him in the first 2 minutes.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> then these guys are a bunch of retards, bas is gonna KO him in the first 2 minutes.


I don't know how to read these bets since I'm only fourteen lol. But Kimo definitely should be the under dog because like you said Bas Rutten will TKO him in the first round. Bas doesn't even try in his fights he's so good. Just when one guy tries to attack him he goes all crazy and starts pounding on them. Apparently he hasn't beaten Ken Shamrock and lost to Ken Shamrock twice. But he's beaten Frank Shamrock 3 times.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

After taking 7 years off, no-one can be considered a "walk over" fight. Many champions have lost much of their lauded skill from absences just a fraction as long.

As great as Bas was when he retired as champ from the UFC in 1999, the facts are that Time and Age are not friendly to fighters at all. If he's kept himself conistently in shape over the last few years, and is training with the purpose that the maniacal Dutch madman is known for, then he's definitely coming to put up a fight.

Even though Kimo isn't the greatest opponent on paper, the fact still remains that he's stayed active over the last 7 years. He won't be combating any ring rust during his fight with Bas. This isn't like Frank Shamrock vs Ceasar Gracie. Kimo is not a debuting fighter.

Even considering that, if (and that's a big if) Bas is able to come to the fight with 70% of his former skills and explosiveness, he should be able to walk out with the W on this one.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Onganju said:


> After taking 7 years off, no-one can be considered a "walk over" fight. Many champions have lost much of their lauded skill from absences just a fraction as long.
> 
> As great as Bas was when he retired as champ from the UFC in 1999, the facts are that Time and Age are not friendly to fighters at all. If he's kept himself conistently in shape over the last few years, and is training with the purpose that the maniacal Dutch madman is known for, then he's definitely coming to put up a fight.
> 
> ...


Yes, I know Kimo isn't a debut fighter but in his last two years he has been on a cold streak and even lost to Ken Shamrock who has only won once in the past four years and that was against Kimo.

Bas has been training ever since he departed and retired. He's made many videos of himself training, etc.

Trust me Bas will come out with the w in this one. He didn't even try in mixed martial arts fights. He just stood there and suddenly when his opponent went wild and got frustrated he defended himself. He's a defensive fighter.


----------



## alamojj (Jun 29, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> then these guys are a bunch of retards, bas is gonna KO him in the first 2 minutes.



I think youre right however Rutten hasnt fought in a long time. I think it will take him some time to warm up, but once he realizes hes in a fight, he will come out on top.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

Hey, I am a huge fan of Bas. I've picked up a lot of his instructionals, and they're freakin' great.

But realistically... 7 years is a long time. 7 years is a LIFETIME to fighters, as most fighters don't even have careers that span that long. Any time a fighter comes back from a long lay off, they're running the risk of getting stopped. That's just how it is.

Sure he's been training... He's also been training others, writing books, doing instructional DVDs, coaching IFL teams, commentating over seas and doing bits in movies. When a fighter is spreading themselves over that many different things, they don't have the time to train like they would when they are actively fighting and they don't have any other responsibilities. Every fighter who's ever held a championship will attest that their training before a fight is why they're able to win.

Do I want Bas to win this? Oh hell yes, I do. Am I sure he's going to win, nope... I'm not. That's exactly why the odds are listed that way.


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

Rush said:


> I don't know how to read these bets since I'm only fourteen lol. But Kimo definitely should be the under dog because like you said Bas Rutten will TKO him in the first round. Bas doesn't even try in his fights he's so good. Just when one guy tries to attack him he goes all crazy and starts pounding on them. Apparently he hasn't beaten Ken Shamrock and lost to Ken Shamrock twice. But he's beaten Frank Shamrock 3 times.


From what I understand bas has only lost to Ken one time, and that was before Bas started traning in submissions. After the fight Bas and his training partner devoted all their traning to submissions because they were already great strikers. And from then on Bas has never lost a fight. I think Bas will daze Kimo with a high kick then take it to the ground and submit him in the 1st.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Ken caught him in one of the nicest knee bars i have ever seen. Amazing knee bar.


----------



## basrutten#1 (Jul 11, 2006)

*bas vs. kimo*

BTW Bas Ruttens career losses are only four..two to ken shamrock.one to frank shamrock and one to a japanese pancrase fighter (can't remember his name.) All of these fights were very early in his career before he learned and trained submissions. After that..he NEVER lost another fight..He had one draw and that was when his opponent broke bas's sternum..bas continued to fight to a draw with a broken ribcage. THATS TOUGH! goodluck Kimo..ur gonna need it


----------



## Confrontation (Jul 11, 2006)

Bas Rutten..I've never been a fan of him since he was mediocre in UFC (almost lost to Kevin Randleman) and was in Pancrease where he dominated, not that very good of an organization. And he hasn't faught since 1999 and is a commentator for PRIDE and I just don't see him as "tough, violent, badass" you know what I mean. However Kimo Leopoldo has been just a brutal fighter ever since that return to UFC. He only could beat Tank Abbott, another washed up fighter and he got owned by Ken Shamrock, Ken Shamrocks only win in four years. So I bet Bas Rutten will win this match.


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Question?*

Is this fight televised? Is there a new MMA senior circuit? I like the idea of 2 "older" fighters against each other. No doubt that it makes things more interesting. I hate watching the guys I used to root for get beat up by the guys in their prime. Anyway, should be a good fight. Isn't Bas a lot lighter than Kimo? I put my money on Ortiz this weekend but I haven't been paid off yet. Anybody know how this virtual betting works?


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

The fight is set to happen on the WFA card being held on July 22nd. It will also be on PPV.


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

Onganju said:


> The fight is set to happen on the WFA card being held on July 22nd. It will also be on PPV.


I just checked out the WFA sight. That looks like a pretty nice card. I was wondering what happened to Ivan Salaverry. He was one of my favorite fighters. Rampage vs. Lindland? Could be good.


----------



## Moises (Jul 9, 2006)

Confrontation said:


> Bas Rutten..I've never been a fan of him since he was mediocre in UFC (almost lost to Kevin Randleman) and was in Pancrease where he dominated, not that very good of an organization. And he hasn't faught since 1999 and is a commentator for PRIDE and I just don't see him as "tough, violent, badass" you know what I mean. However Kimo Leopoldo has been just a brutal fighter ever since that return to UFC. He only could beat Tank Abbott, another washed up fighter and he got owned by Ken Shamrock, Ken Shamrocks only win in four years. So I bet Bas Rutten will win this match.


Mediocre? man you don't seam to know much about mma or ground fighting, or maybe you just didn't pay enough attention to the fight, i have never, i mean never again seen someone strike from his back like Bas did, sure he got his nose broken but come on try to have Radleman pinning you to the mat it's almost impossible to reverse him if he's got a good position but even that way i saw Bas elbowing ang kneeing him like i had never seen before and like i have never seen again, that's tough. Still, age catches everybody, Kimo is a can but any other average fighter would probably handle Bas his first lost since 1994


----------

